# Buffalo Bill Dam



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

The Buffalo Bill Dam on the Shoshoni River at Cody, Wyoming.

For those not familiar with the view - it's the downstream face of the dam & those dots are bighorns WALKING ACROSS IT.
They're licking the surface - salts & calcium. I'm sitting here with my mouth open!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This one has been shown a few times, but usually not with the accurate story. Those are actually Ibex and the pic is from Italy. Pretty cool though! http://billingsgazette.com/lifestyles/r ... 03286.html


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Wanna see 'em on video? 
http://www.fishnhunt.co.nz/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1282001466/5


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

A friend at work sent this to me, thought it was pretty interesting so I was passing it along. Thanks for shedding some light on this, now we know the real story!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

troutwhisperer said:


> A friend at work sent this to me, thought it was pretty interesting so I was passing it along. Thanks for shedding some light on this, now we know the real story!


It is kind of funny how the details get changed, but worthy of sharing regardless, that is pretty crazy stuff!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Amazing!! And without opposable thumbs!!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

still very cool


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

that is the craziest thing i have ever SEEN!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

